# Bell super DH MIPS



## Danlion (11. November 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir überlegt für's MTB-fahren einen Integralhelm mit abnehmbaren Kinnbügel zu kaufen, da man sich dann die Investition in einen 2. Helm für "normale" Ausfahrten sparen kann. Außerdem muss man ja ab und zu auch erst mal das Ziel mit dem MTB erreichen. Da ist bei der Anfahrt ein abnehmbarer Kinnbügel bestimmt ganz angenehm.
Ich habe mir hierfür den Bell DH MIPS ausgeschaut und hätte gerne gewusst ob jemand von euch diesen Helm fährt bzw. anderweiter damit Erfahrungen sammeln konnte.

Für Rückmeldung wäre ich euch wirklich dankbar.

LG
Thomas


----------



## xyzHero (11. November 2018)

Was genau interessiert dich denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## titotarantula (12. November 2018)

Ich fahre den Super DH. Klare Kaufempfehlung von mir. Er ist zwar etwas wärmer und schwerer als der Super 3R, dafür aber auch deutlich stabiler und das MIPS Spherical System gefällt mir wesentlich besser. Außerdem kann man den guten Gewissens auch mal im Bikepark auf die Rübe packen.


----------



## Danlion (12. November 2018)

xyzHero schrieb:


> Was genau interessiert dich denn?


mich interessiert, welche Erfahrungen ihr mit diesem Helm oder evtl. alternativen Helmen mit abnehmbarem Kinnbügel gemacht habt


----------



## xyzHero (12. November 2018)

Danlion schrieb:


> mich interessiert, welche Erfahrungen ihr mit diesem Helm oder evtl. alternativen Helmen mit abnehmbarem Kinnbügel gemacht habt



Passt soweit alles, keine Stürze. 

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## vanbov (12. November 2018)

Danlion schrieb:


> mich interessiert, welche Erfahrungen ihr mit diesem Helm oder evtl. alternativen Helmen mit abnehmbarem Kinnbügel gemacht habt



Ich konnte gestern live erleben, wie gut der Helm ist.
Bei unserer Gruppenausfahrt hat‘s einen bei einem Sprung in voller Geschwindigkeit zerbröselt, wobei er erst mit dem Kinnbügel voll gegen den Lenker/Vorbau und dann noch am Boden eingeschlagen hat. Kopf /Kauleiste unversehrt! Konnte die Runde somit unverletzt noch fertig fahren..... 
10 Minuten vorher hab ich mir den mal im Detail angesehen und auch probiert, da ich mir auch einen holen will, was ich jetzt auch nach der Erfahrung definitiv machen werde!


----------



## prabbatel (12. November 2018)

hab mich mit dem Vorgänger (Super 3r) auch schon ein paar mal hingelegt, auch schon mit dem Kinn zuerst auf nackten Felsen. Helm hat's gut weggesteckt, ich selber hatte nie etwas.


----------



## __U3__ (13. November 2018)

Mein Mädel fährt ihn auch und ist total begeistert.
Habe ihn mir jetzt auch geholt, da Halbschale ja immer das Gesicht offen lässt und mein 100% Status einfach nicht zum bergauf fahren taugt.
Beide sind wir der Meinung super Passform, aber die nicht verstellbaren Riemen sind sehr seltsam. Meine sind hinten immer lose...


----------



## MOob (15. November 2018)

Merkt man das MIPS System wenn es rumpelt auf dem Trail ? Also kann sich die Außenschale leicht bewegen ?


----------



## hardtails (15. November 2018)

MOob schrieb:


> Merkt man das MIPS System wenn es rumpelt auf dem Trail ? Also kann sich die Außenschale leicht bewegen ?



ich finde man hört es


----------



## WuerstchenHans (18. November 2018)

Kann ihn nur empfehlen. Habe mich einmal gut gelegt (1. Abfahrt des Haustrails - zum Glück habe ich das Kinnteil dran gemacht). Danach war die Schale des Helms gerissen. Bis auf eine Rippenprellung hatte ich nichts. Das kann natürlich auch mit anderen Helmen so ausgegangen sein. Für mich hats gereicht um ihn wieder zu kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SunTzu (1. Dezember 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auch kurz davor mir einen zuzulegen.
Leider finde ich in der Nähe keinen Shop, wo ich ihn probieren könnte.
Laut Kopfumfang 59cm hätte ich Größe L - bin allerdings schon mal mit nem anderen Helm daneben gelegen.

Fällt der Bell eher groß oder normal aus ?
Hat vielleicht jemand den gleichen Kopfumfang und kann mir nen Rat geben ?


danke im Voruas


----------



## urban_overload (1. Dezember 2018)

Ich überlege mir ebenfalls einen Super DH (oder Super 3R, mal schauen) zuzulegen, wichtiges Kriterium für mich ist ein Crash Replacement Service... gibt's das bei Bell, wenn ja, wie schaut das aus? Auf der Website habe ich keine nützlichen Infos diesbezüglich finden können... Aktuell habe ich einen Giro Chronicle, als ich den letztes Jahr geschrottet habe (und mir das Teil vermutlich das Leben gerettet hat) bekam ich zu 50% des Neupreises Ersatz.


----------



## WuerstchenHans (1. Dezember 2018)

Meines Wissens gibt's das nicht.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (1. Dezember 2018)

Doch, gibt's und findet man auch über die Homepage. 

https://www.grofa.com/de/


----------



## CHBD (3. Dezember 2018)

Ich habe bei einem Kopfumfang von 59,5cm den super dh in L genommen. Größe M hat bei mir als FF etwas zu sehr an den Wangen gedrückt. Ich habe einen relativ schmalen Kopf.
Was man wissen muss ist, dass der Helm durch seine Bauart voluminöser ist als andere Halbschalenhelme. Auch bedingt durch MIPS und die Arretierung für den Kinnbügel.
Mit einer normalen Fahrradbrille sieht es etwas aus wie Lord Helmchen. Mit Goggle aber OK.


----------



## Kuba1907 (6. Dezember 2018)

Ich habe mir auch einen bestellt, so muss ich für nen Bikeurlaub nicht immer zwei Helme mitschleppen. Die Verarbeitung finde ich sehr gut, der Schließmechanismus ist auch recht einfach (zum abnehmen des Bügels, beim Anbringen während der Helm auf dem Kopf sitzt, ist es doch etwas komplizierter...oder es braucht einfach nur ein bisschen Routine ).
Wollte eigentlich die Fasthouse Edition in grün-orange haben, aber in meiner Größe (M) bereits überall ausverkauft. Daher in Schwarz-Weiß. 
Ebenfalls praktisch ist die Metallschließe am Riemen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackhawk88 (11. Dezember 2018)

Ich habe seit Anfang des Jahres den Super 3R, hatte vorher noch nie einen Helm der so gut gepasst hat. Die GoPro Halterung eignet sich auch bestens um darauf die Lampe für den Nightride zu befestigen. Im Frühjahr war ich eine Woche in Finale und am Gardasee, da war der abnehmbare Kinnbügel natürlich Gold wert, einfach oben die Schienbeinschoner und den Kinnbügel angezogen und abwärts.


----------



## Los-Dellos (11. Dezember 2018)

Habe jetzt seit letzter Woche auch einen Super DH und ich muss sagen das ich sehr angetan bin von dem Helm. Sitz und Komfort ist sehr gut für meinen großen und langen Kopf, Belüftung ist auch für diese Art Helm sehr gut gelungen und das Gefühl von mehr Sicherheit tut einfach gut.
Obwohl ich nie ein Fan von abnehmbaren Kinnbügeln war, muss ich zugeben das der sichere Sitz und die sehr stabile Verbindung zwischen Bügel und Helm, meine Zweifel ausgeräumt haben.
Für Bikeparks würde ich aber trotzem meinen Troy Lee D3 nutzen.


----------



## MOob (3. Februar 2019)

Wo könnte man den Super DH derzeit unter 200€ bekommen?!


----------



## Blacksheep87 (3. Februar 2019)

https://www.funktionelles.de/Ausrue...r=119016&t=66595&c=67743&p=67743&PartnerId=15


----------



## CHBD (4. Februar 2019)

Achtung bei funktionelles.de.!

Erst schlaumachen und schauen ob man das Risiko bereit ist zu tragen.


----------



## vanbov (4. Februar 2019)

CHBD schrieb:


> Achtung bei funktionelles.de.!
> 
> Erst schlaumachen und schauen ob man das Risiko bereit ist zu tragen.



Was meinst du damit?


----------



## JDEM (4. Februar 2019)

vanbov schrieb:


> Was meinst du damit?



https://de.trustpilot.com/review/www.funktionelles.de liest sich nicht so toll


----------



## CHBD (4. Februar 2019)

Man kann wohl Glück haben oder eben Ärger.
Dann lieber auf ein Angebot eines vertrauenswürdigen Shop warten. Habe meinen Super DH vor Weihnachten für 169€ gakauft. Allerdings 2018 Design.


----------



## MOob (5. Februar 2019)

Da hab ich mir gestern ein Angebot machen lassen ...

224,90€ für den roten 2019 Super DH

Was nun?! ...


----------



## __U3__ (5. Februar 2019)

Und was ist daran bei 300€ UVP falsch???
Soll Dich das Forum moralisch in den Arm nehmen, weil ihn Dir niemand schenken oder mit 50% Verlust verkaufen will?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MOob (5. Februar 2019)

MOob schrieb:


> Da hab ich mir gestern ein Angebot machen lassen ...
> 
> 224,90€ für den roten 2019 Super DH
> 
> Was nun?! ...



Das war auf den Shop bezogen


----------



## vanbov (5. Februar 2019)

Ich hab meinen roten (MY2019) vor ca 2 Wochen innerhalb weniger Tage geliefert bekommen. Völlig unkompliziert....


----------



## MOob (8. Februar 2019)

Bike Mailorder bietet 15% auf Helme aktuell


----------



## metalrene1989 (12. März 2019)

Hallo,

Habe mir erst bei einem Sturz das Visier zerstört, weiss jemand wo ich da ein neues hergriegen könnte? Habe im Internet alles abgesucht ohne Erfolg.. danke


----------



## sp00n82 (17. März 2019)

metalrene1989 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Habe mir erst bei einem Sturz das Visier zerstört, weiss jemand wo ich da ein neues hergriegen könnte? Habe im Internet alles abgesucht ohne Erfolg.. danke


Frag mal bei Grofa nach. Das Visier für den Super DH ist dort zwar (noch) nicht gelistet, aber evtl. haben sies ja schon.


----------



## metalrene1989 (17. März 2019)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Frag mal bei Grofa nach. Das Visier für den Super DH ist dort zwar (noch) nicht gelistet, aber evtl. haben sies ja schon.


Danke bin bei ebay fündig geworden


----------



## Pumu90 (22. Mai 2019)

Habe den Helm auch gerade bekommen habe aber eine Frage: Wie funktioniert die Höhenverstellung? In der Anleitung steht nichts explizit und ich habe Angst etwas kaputt zu machen wenn ich einfach fest ziehe


----------



## Marksbo (23. Mai 2019)

Hi.

kann mir jemand der den Helm schon länger hat sagen wie die  Bewegung im mips ist ?
Wenn ich den Helm über die Verstellung anziehe kann ich ihn ein ordentliches Stück nach vorne und hinten verdrehen.
( Also tiefer ins Gesicht und zurück )

Soll das so ?

Danke .


----------



## vanbov (23. Mai 2019)

Marksbo schrieb:


> Hi.
> 
> kann mir jemand der den Helm schon länger hat sagen wie die  Bewegung im mips ist ?
> Wenn ich den Helm über die Verstellung anziehe kann ich ihn ein ordentliches Stück nach vorne und hinten verdrehen.
> ...



Kann ich so bestätigen.... hat mich bei extrem rumpeligen Strecken so genervt, das er verkauft wurde....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MOob (23. Mai 2019)

Hab den Sixer der wackelt nur seitlich


----------



## Deleted 454842 (23. Mai 2019)

Marksbo schrieb:


> Hi.
> 
> kann mir jemand der den Helm schon länger hat sagen wie die  Bewegung im mips ist ?
> Wenn ich den Helm über die Verstellung anziehe kann ich ihn ein ordentliches Stück nach vorne und hinten verdrehen.
> ( Also tiefer ins Gesicht und zurück )


Hat mich am Anfang auch irritiert, kann aber aufgrund von Erfahrungswerten (2. Helm mit Crash Replacement) sagen, dass beim Sturz alles so ist, wie es sein soll.
Ehrlich gesagt mach ich mir darüber keine Gedanken mehr, bzw. fällt es mir nicht mehr auf. Kann sein, dass der Crash dazu beigetragen hat, aber wie auch immer, ich konnte mich dran gewöhnen.


----------



## phaenomenon (23. Mai 2019)

spannst du ihn mit dem Rädchen hinten auch fest genug, damit er festen Halt auf der Birne hat? dann sollte der auch nicht wackeln wenn du mit dem Kopf schüttelst oder ruppige Passagen fährst. Man merkt das leicht, es ist aber definitiv nicht so dass es den kompletten Helm nach vorne/hinten verzieht. Schon gar nicht störend, weshalb ich über diese Aussage verwundert bin. Evtl. falsche (zu große) Größe ?? evtl. mal andere Birne probieren   ? *duck-und-weg*


----------



## Pumu90 (24. Mai 2019)

Darf ich euch Besitzer noch mal (siehe oben) fragen, ob die "Höhenverstellung" irgend einen Effekt hat? Kann man das ganze Plastikskelett verschieben oder nur dieses Polsterteil an eine andere Stelle kleben? Finde dazu weder im Netz noch sonst wo etwas.


----------



## Los-Dellos (24. Mai 2019)

Pumu90 schrieb:


> Darf ich euch Besitzer noch mal (siehe oben) fragen, ob die "Höhenverstellung" irgend einen Effekt hat? Kann man das ganze Plastikskelett verschieben oder nur dieses Polsterteil an eine andere Stelle kleben? Finde dazu weder im Netz noch sonst wo etwas.



Die Höhenverstellung ermöglicht den hinteren Teil des Innenlebens in der Höhe zu verstellen und somit an deinen Hinterkopf anzupassen.


----------



## Pumu90 (24. Mai 2019)

Los-Dellos schrieb:


> Die Höhenverstellung ermöglicht den hinteren Teil des Innenlebens in der Höhe zu verstellen und somit an deinen Hinterkopf anzupassen.



Ja das ist mir schon klar. Die Frage ist WIE diese funktioniert. Ich bekomme da nämlich nichts verstellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Los-Dellos (24. Mai 2019)

Pumu90 schrieb:


> Ja das ist mir schon klar. Die Frage ist WIE diese funktioniert. Ich bekomme da nämlich nichts verstellt.






 

Unter dem mittleren Polster (mit den Pfeilen drauf) findest du die Verstellmechanismus. Damit lässt dich dann die Höhe des unteren Bandes (mit der Einstellschraube) an die jeweilige Kopfform anpassen.


----------



## Pumu90 (25. Mai 2019)

Los-Dellos schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 866202
> 
> Unter dem mittleren Polster (mit den Pfeilen drauf) findest du die Verstellmechanismus. Damit lässt dich dann die Höhe des unteren Bandes (mit der Einstellschraube) an die jeweilige Kopfform anpassen.



Ahhh danke. Genau hier war ich nicht sicher, ob man da einfach fest ziehen kann ohne was kaputt zu machen


----------



## imkreisdreher (22. Juli 2019)

Moin! Wie stellt man denn die Riemen ein?

Erster Eindruck ist gut, hab ihn mir gekauft, da ich den 2r seit 2015 gerne fahre, der hat aber jetzt einen Riss.


----------



## imkreisdreher (22. Juli 2019)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> also [die Riemen rechts/links vertauschen] geht , hab ich grad gemacht und war ziemlich einfach. Passt besser so. Möglicherweise ists auch falschrum montiert gewesen.
> Aber: So toll der Fidlock-Verschluss ist, die Kanten drücken in die Haut, da wünsche ich mir ein Polster, wie es einige Helme bieten.
> Den Bügel bekomme ich blind nicht so leicht montiert wie beim 2R.


----------



## MOob (22. Juli 2019)

Braucht jemand einen Sixer? Größe M kurz gefahren nagelneu! 90€


----------



## imkreisdreher (22. Juli 2019)

Riemen wieder zurück gebaut - doch besser so. Aber warum baut Bell da nicht Riemen zum verstellen ein?


----------



## Landjaeger (26. September 2019)

Wie wäscht ihr die Pads? Handwäsche oder Maschine bei 30 grad?


----------



## imkreisdreher (26. September 2019)

ab und an mit unter die Dusche


----------



## CHBD (26. September 2019)

Handwäsche mit etwas Reisewaschmittel.


----------



## Helselot (1. Oktober 2019)

Ich bin bis jetzt zufrieden. Mir kommt nur vor, dass der Halt beim IXS RS Trail Evo ein bissal besser ist, als beim Bell ohne Kinnbügel. Auch die Weitenverstellung ist beim IXS durch das größere Drehrad mMn besser gelöst. Durch das gleitende MIPS Innenleben wirkt der Super DH ein bisschen wackelig. Hingegen mit Kinnbügel sitzt alles fest. Komisch ist auch die fehlende Anpassung rund um die Wangen- und Ohrenpartie. Hab einen relativ schmalen, länglichen Kopf. Der IXS ist s/m und der Bell m. Beide in der weitesten Höhenverstellung. Von der Grösse her also fast identisch. Gewichtstechnisch und vom Sichtfeld finde ich den Bell super. Man merkt für mich als gewohnten Halbschalenträger gar nicht, dass man einen Kinnbügel am Helm dran hat. Die Belüftung ist im jeweiligen Einsatzbereich (HS oder FF) auch sehr gut! Die Optik und Verarbeitung wirkt auch wertig. Meine alte POC Snowboardbrille passt auch gut zum Helm. Kann den Helm für sicherheitsbewusste Fahrer, die einen tollen Hybridhelm suchen, nur wärmstens empfehlen! 

Wie transportiert ihr eigentlich euren Kinnbügel? Hab den Evoc Fr Lite 10l Rucksack. In diesem transportiere ich leichte Knieschoner und eine leichte Protektorenjacke. Dann ist der Rucksack samt gutgefüllter
Trinkblase schon übervoll. Hab den Bügel bei Touren mit technisch anspruchsvoller Abfahrt immer mit einem Expander an den Schlaufen aussen am Rucksack befestigt. Anders gehts leider nicht, da er nicht einmal in meinen leeren Rucksack passt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (1. Oktober 2019)

Helselot schrieb:


> Wie transportiert ihr eigentlich euren Kinnbügel? Hab den Evoc Fr Lite 10l Rucksack. In diesem transportiere ich leichte Knieschoner und eine leichte Protektorenjacke. Dann ist der Rucksack samt gutgefüllter
> Trinkblase schon übervoll. Hab den Bügel bei Touren mit technisch anspruchsvoller Abfahrt immer mit einem Expander an den Schlaufen aussen am Rucksack befestigt. Anders gehts leider nicht, da er nicht einmal in meinen leeren Rucksack passt!


Hm, der FR Lite hat doch auch ein Helmnetz oder sowas ähnliches? Bei meinen FR Enduro hänge ich da immer den Kinnbügel von meinem Bell Super R dran.
In letzter Zeit fahre ich fast nur noch mit Evoc Hipbag (wobei sich das jetzt im Herbst/Winter wohl wieder ändern wird), dort nehme ich zwei Aldi-Klettbänder und wickel die um Kinnbügel und den Hipbag durch die Trageschlaufe und mach den Kinnbügel so an der Rückseite fest.

Ein paar Kollegen nehmen den ganzen Helm ab und hängen ihn an den Lenker, aber so könnte ich nicht fahren. 


FR Lite:


----------



## Helselot (2. Oktober 2019)

@sp00n82: Danke für deinen Vorschlag! Das Teil hätte ich fast vergessen. Leider war das Tragenetz bei meinem Rucksack nicht dabei. Das ist glaub ich nur bei der Race Edition inkludiert. Werde es mir aber nachbestellen. Mit dem Netz lässt sich dann der Kinnbügel gut transportieren.  Den Helm am Lenker mitnehmen, wäre für mich auch nix. Aber jeder wie er will! Hab immer min. eine Halbschale auf! Safety goes first!


----------



## jim_morrison (29. Oktober 2019)

Hi
ich überlege mir als nächsten Helm den Super DH zu kaufen.
Könnt ihr mir eure Erfahrungen bezüglich Belüftung/Wärme im uphill und im DH (mit und ohne Kinnbügel) mitteilen?
Habt ihr mit dem Helm irgendwelche Probleme gehabt?
Gruss Jim


----------



## imkreisdreher (29. Oktober 2019)

Belüftung ist gut. Innenschale quitscht und knarzt. 
Die Schließe am Hinterkopf ist scheiße konstruiert und rastet manchmal falsch ein und zeigt Abnutzungserscheinungen. Ansonsten top Helm.
Für den Preis enttäuschend.


----------



## Helselot (29. Oktober 2019)

@Jim Morrison: Ohne Kinnbügel trägt sich der Helm beim Uphill erstaunlich gut. Er ist nicht allzu schwer und ist gut belüftet. Ebenfalls ist der Sweat Guide super, der den Schweiß zentral von der Stirn aufsaugt. Er wirkt im Gegensatz zu meinem IXS Trail RS EVO ein bissal wuchtiger, da er doch ein bisschen mehr seitlich aufträgt. Aber das stört nicht. Das Einstellrad ist ein bisschen klein. Es lässt sich aber gut bedienen und anpassen. Lediglich eine richtige Höhenverstellung über die Gurte existiert nicht. Es gibt nur drei Löcher im Inneren (Bilder findest du im Threadverlauf), mit denen man die Höhe anpassen kann. Da haben sie leider gespart. Durch die zwei übereinanderliegen Scheiben des neuen MIPS Systems wackelt der Helm ein bisschen. Das ist aber denke ich normal. 
Der Kinnbügel lässt sich sehr einfach montieren und mit diesem und den richtigen Wangenpolster sitzt er sehr gut am Kopf. Es sind zwei Polstersets dabei. Der Helm knarzt ein bisschen, was aber nicht stört. Gewichtmäßig ist der Helm richtig angenehm für einen Fullface. Das Sichtfeld ist hervorragend. Man merkt den Kinnbügel fast gar nicht. Mit Google auch gut kompatibel. 
In Summe kann ich den Helm uneingeschränkt empfehlen. Die paar Schwachstellen sind für mich aber gut vertretbar, denn das Gesamtpaket ist sehr stimmig und sicher.  Empfehlen würde ich den Helm für längliche, schmale Kopfformen.


----------



## Helselot (29. Oktober 2019)

@sp00n82: Hab mir jetzt die Evoc Helm Halterung gekauft. Das war eine super Investition und endlich bringe ich damit sämtliche Protektoren und den Kinnbügel in meinem Mini-Rucksack unter. Danke nochmals für den Tipp!


----------



## jim_morrison (29. Oktober 2019)

Danke für eure Mitteilungen. Ist dieses Quietschen des Helms sehr laut?
Hört man das in Goprovideos?
Hatte einen Bell Super 2R Mips, der quietschte derart laut, dass es beim Fahren und in den Videos sehr laut hörbar war und störte.


----------



## Helselot (29. Oktober 2019)

Ich habe für meinen Super DH in schwarz/neongelb im Abverkauf online 225 Euro bezahlt. Den Listenpreis wäre er mir aber nicht wert gewesen. Den IXS habe ich damals um ca. 80 Euro vor Ort gekauft. Das ist preislich schon ein gewaltiger Unterschied, den der adaptive Kinnbügel nicht wettmacht. 
Bin aber trotzdem in Summe mit beiden Helmen zufrieden. Mir ist meine Sicherheit, wie jedem im Forum, sehr wichtig und das System mit dem abnehmbaren Kinnbügel ist da wirklich ein gute Investition, weil man beide Welten gut kombinieren kann und man an Tagen mit unterschiedlichen Bedingungen (Fahrgefühl, Bodenbeschaffenheit, Konzentration etc.) im Fall der Fälle auch auf den Hometrails die Wahl für mehr Sicherheit hat.


----------



## Helselot (29. Oktober 2019)

Ich höre das Knarzen beim Fahren überhaupt nicht. Keine Anhang, ob es dann GoPro Video zu hören wäre. Ich denke aber nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imkreisdreher (29. Oktober 2019)

Ich höre das Knarzen deutlich, grad wenns rumplig ist (Gardasee). Kann mal schauen, ob man was auf der Gopro hört, hab meine Session mal unter dem Schild laufen gehabt... Versteh nicht, warum man das nicht anders konstruiert.


----------



## prabbatel (29. Oktober 2019)

Wegen des Knarzens:
Zumindest bei mir kam das von der Schnalle hinten am Kopf zum Schließen des Kinnbügels. Genauer gesagt, weil der Hebel etwas zu viel Spiel hat. Wenn man da was kleines (Ästchen, dicke Grashalme, etwa in der Größe eines Zahnstochers) dazwischen klemmt, ist Ruhe.


----------



## jim_morrison (29. Oktober 2019)

Kann von euch ev. jemand ein Video hochladen mit den Geräuschen? Denn das Geräusch wäre für mich ein Grund den Helm nicht zu kaufen.


----------



## sp00n82 (29. Oktober 2019)

Helselot schrieb:


> @sp00n82: Hab mir jetzt die Evoc Helm Halterung gekauft. Das war eine super Investition und endlich bringe ich damit sämtliche Protektoren und den Kinnbügel in meinem Mini-Rucksack unter. Danke nochmals für den Tipp!


Meine Protektoren (Knie & Ellbogen) mach ich fürs (erste) Hochfahren inzwischen ans Oberrohr, da haben sich die Klettbänder von Aldi als sehr gut erwiesen. Die sind ca. 50cm lang, 40cm würden wohl auch noch ausreichen.
Ist natürlich nur sinnvoll, wenn man längere Zeit bergauf fährt, für 5-10 Minuten zwischendrin oder wenn es wellig ist lohnt sich das nicht wirklich.


----------



## jim_morrison (30. Oktober 2019)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Meine Protektoren (Knie & Ellbogen) mach ich fürs (erste) Hochfahren inzwischen ans Oberrohr, da haben sich die Klettbänder von Aldi als sehr gut erwiesen. Die sind ca. 50cm lang, 40cm würden wohl auch noch ausreichen.
> Ist natürlich nur sinnvoll, wenn man längere Zeit bergauf fährt, für 5-10 Minuten zwischendrin oder wenn es wellig ist lohnt sich das nicht wirklich.


Ich mache das auch so ähnlich. Nur würden sie mich am Oberrohr beim pedalieren stören. Ich mache sie mit ebensolchen Bändern an die Mitte des Lenkers. Da liegen sie zusätzlich ein wenig au den Kabelzügen auf. An dieser Stelle stören sie mich am wenigsten beim hochfahren.


----------



## CHBD (30. Oktober 2019)

Ich habe mir jetzt zum Super DH wieder eine Halbschale dazu gekauft. Warum? Nicht wegen desn Knarzens, welches mich eigentlich nicht stört, aber wegen der breiten Bauweise des Helms. Ich dachte zunächst, dass das aufgrund von MIPS nicht anders geht und habe mich damit abgefunden. Aber jedesmal wenn ich ich mich im Spiegel angeschaut habe, habe ich mich erschrocken wie breit der Helm baut. Sicherlich von Kopf zu Kopf verschieden, aber ich benötige L weil mit M mit Kinnbügel zu eng war. Nur L ohne Kinnbügel sieht aus wie eine Salatschüssel auf dem Kopf oder wie Lord Helmchen.
Jetzt weiß ich, dass es auch schlanke Helme mit MIPS gibt. Bei mir ist es jetzt der 4forty geworden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helselot (30. Oktober 2019)

@CHBD: Ich gebe dir Recht!  Der Lord Helmchen Style schaut wirklich nicht so gut aus. Deswegen fahr ich gemütlich Touren immer mit meinem IXS Trail Evo. Den merkt man einfach überhaupt nicht und er trägt nicht so auf. Für ruppige Abfahrten ist mir der Lord Helmchen Look beim Uphill egal. Da geht's mir um die Sicherheit und das Feature des abnehmbaren Kinnbügels.


----------



## Helselot (30. Oktober 2019)

Zum Thema Transport der Protektoren: Wenn ich nur mit Halbschale unterwegs bin, stecke ich die Knieprotektoren in die Helm Halterung. Die kann man mit dem Klettverschluss super befestigen. Meine leichte Protektorenjacke lege ich zusammen und gebe sie in den Rucksack. Mit gut gefüllter Trinkblase ist das schon ein bissal eng, aber geht noch halbwegs. Mit dem Kinnbügel in der Helmhalterung muss dann wieder alles ins Innere des Rucksacks. Dann ist der Rucksack rappelvoll. Geht aber vom Gewicht noch gut.


----------

